# How long to season a humidor with Cigar Oasis???



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I was wondering how long it would take to season a 250ct humidor with a Cigar Oasis Plus? 

Thanks bros,
Bruin7


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruin7 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take to season a 250ct humidor with a Cigar Oasis Plus?
> 
> Thanks bros,
> Bruin7


Depends on how dry the humi is. Probably not a great concern about seasoning as you have an active source of humidification. It's going to supply the humidity that the humi wants to absorb to reach stasis vs the humi drawing the humidity from your cigars.

So if you are waiting to load the humi my opinion is just do it. The technical answer to your question, again is based upon what humidity the humi has been stored in.. could vary from 0 to a week or so.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Depends on how dry the humi is. Probably not a great concern about seasoning as you have an active source of humidification. It's going to supply the humidity that the humi wants to absorb to reach stasis vs the humi drawing the humidity from your cigars.
> 
> So if you are waiting to load the humi my opinion is just do it. The technical answer to your question, again is based upon what humidity the humi has been stored in.. could vary from 0 to a week or so.


I store my boxes in a Vinotemp and use beads and a Cigar Oasis to keep the humidity at 65. I recently bought a large humidor for the single sticks. I was thinking about just using the CO to season the humidor then putting it back in the Vinotemp. Since this is a new humidor do you think it would take a week to season it properly?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruin7 said:


> I store my boxes in a Vinotemp and use beads and a Cigar Oasis to keep the humidity at 65. I recently bought a large humidor for the single sticks. I was thinking about just using the CO to season the humidor then putting it back in the Vinotemp. Since this is a new humidor do you think it would take a week to season it properly?


What is the RH in the room you have it in and how long has it been there?


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> What is the RH in the room you have it in and how long has it been there?


The RH in the basement is about 50%. I just received the humidor today.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I searched online and found the answer I was looking for. Thanks for the help Da Klugs.


----------

